# Some basic questions for a new pup



## Nola (May 10, 2010)

Nola (toy poodle) is 7 weeks old, she is doing great with crate training and has only had a few accidents inside. She loves to bite though, and its hard and actually leaves marks on the skin.. 
When and how should i correct this issue?
What other training should i be starting now??


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The puppy should not have had any accidents inside her crate. I'm worried that her crate is too large for her. It should only be large enough so that the puppy can stand up, turn around and lie down comfortable. If you give the puppy too much space, she will potty in the crate. To make the crate smaller, put something non chewable in it to take up space. Then when the puppy is older, you can take the item out. 

As far as the biting goes, where did this puppy come from? 7 weeks is very young for a Toy Poodle puppy to leave her mother and littermates. Staying with her littermates until older would have helped teach "bite inhibition" because if she bites Mom or brother, they bite back!

There are a number of ways to teach a puppy not to mouth. You should do a search on this forum. I like to firmly grab a puppy's muzzle and squeeze, but that will be problematic on a little Toy puppy. Perhaps a squirt bottle would help.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

With the mouthing on you...

I like you give a firm sharp yelp, and walk away ignoring the puppy... this has worked with my Dobermann pup, and with my grandparents standard poodle pup..

and yes... 7 weeks is really far to young to leave the litter..

Good Luck 

Oh, and I thought I would mention.. with the squirt bottle, it is paramount the puppy does not associate the squirt with you.. it is meant to be a distraction tool, to distract the puppy from the behaviour.. not a punishment..


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2010)

She hasn't had any accidents in her crate, just in the house, mostly the tile in the kitchen. She came from Hallsville, texas. I met the breeder halfway, but i thought 8 weeks was the time most were taken away? will one week early be that detrimental to my puppy's development?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Its not hugely detrimental....but when they are with their family and one dog/pup bites another, they usually yelp or growl. That's why its good for you to yelp as if to say "THAT REALLY HURTS". She sure is a cute little bugger. My toy poodle is 1 year old now. He still loves 'mouthing" on my hand. I don't care...I used to worry about him being nippy or mean but its not that at all. I have another male standard who is very large and he also mouths me....(when they have baby teeth it just hurts more) but I take their mouthing as "YOU ARE MINE"...like they are owning me. If I walk around the yard with Cooper, the standard, he takes my wrist in his mouth sometimes. He gallops happily and comes over to my right side and takes my hand in his mouth....never biting me. He doesn't do this to any regular people in the house or yard, just me.


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2010)

Thank you, hopefully her nipping turns into that. But as of now, she biting down and pulling.. as if treating me as a toy! I yelped earlier and turned my back to her and she just charged and attacked my back... so i don't know which method to try!!


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

Nola said:


> Thank you, hopefully her nipping turns into that. But as of now, she biting down and pulling.. as if treating me as a toy! I yelped earlier and turned my back to her and she just charged and attacked my back... so i don't know which method to try!!


Not sure if others here on this forum recommend this, but i used bitter apple spray on my hands when my puppy was small. Most dogs don't like the taste so they won't bite your hands, shoes etc if you keep them sprayed. It can be purchased on line or in pet stores. Good luck!


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2010)

Thanks i will have to try that.


----------

